# Windsor Regiment.



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 17:49:53 EDT*
Hey all. I think I saw someone on the list say that they belong to the 
Windsor Regiment. I believe this soldier‘s rank was Cpl.
If  you‘re out there, can you let me know, because I‘m looking at all the 
units in my area and I"m trying to decide on which one I"m going to look 
seriously into. 
Thanks.
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael Neil" <barra_kismul@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 18:38:20 EDT*
Matt,
I presently live in the Windsor area, and was a former member of the Primary 
Reserve.  Rather than belonging to the Windsor Regiment, I was a NCM in the 
Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment.  As you must already know by now,  both my 
Regiment and the Windsor Regiment commonly referred to as the WR.‘s  
Therefore, due to my constant interaction with the WR‘s, 21 Svc Btn and HMCS 
Hunter I hope to give you some guidance.  Bias aside, if you would like 
some variety in a combat role, I would recommend the Essex and Kent Scottish 
Regiment Highland Regiment, or E  K Scots.  Please alow me to explain.  
Should you want a combat role, your only options are the WR‘s and EK.  
Although you may get the chance to ride around in light tanks wheeled in 
the WR‘s, the E  K Scots play multiple roles with many types of vehicles.  
Aside from your common everyday trucks and jeeps, the E K, as a light 
Infantry Unit, commonly operates with helops Helocopter Assault, Assault 
boats, and occassionally mechanized with armour personnel carriers as well 
as on foot.  Don‘t get me wrong, it can be nice to have a pair of wheels 
under your *** , but should the **** hit the fan, I‘d prefer to not be in a 
tin-can with a target painted on it.  Infact, as an Infanteer, you are 
tained to kill armour WR‘s through many different measures.
Sorry for not telling you more, but I‘m not sure what you really want to do, 
and I‘m a bit buisy at the moment.  I should have started of by first asking 
you what kind of things would you like to do?  What do you want to get out 
of being in the military?  Provide me with some information, and I‘ll help 
ya out.
MAC
P.S. I am also a former Naval officer, although I spent more time in the 
Infantry.
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Windsor Regiment.
>Date: Wed, 23 Aug 2000 17:49:53 EDT
>
>Hey all. I think I saw someone on the list say that they belong to the
>Windsor Regiment. I believe this soldier‘s rank was Cpl.
>If  you‘re out there, can you let me know, because I‘m looking at all the
>units in my area and I"m trying to decide on which one I"m going to look
>seriously into.
>Thanks.
>             -Matt
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Webster" <rebel66@xcelco.on.ca>* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 19:19:08 -0400*
Hi Matt and all,
My daughter just graduated from her QL2 course and is with the Essex Kent
Regiment, but she is out of Chatham. We live in Wallaceburg. She is away in
Meaford right now but will be back on Sunday.
I must say I am a bit surprised at how much she LOVES the Army Reserves. She
is 16, nearly 17 and has been thoroughly challenged by the course but came
through it well.
I remember reading someone‘s comments about non-supportive friends and
family and I must say that is such a shame. We will support any decision she
makes as long as it‘s positive and is moving her in some sort of forward
direction. However, her boyfriend was not so understanding. He tried his
darnedest to get her to give up the notion and when she didn‘t, he was so
miserable with her about her being tired, sore, her lack of free time etc.
She dumped him and stuck out her course :
I won‘t be at all shocked if she Jess decides to be an Army career gal.
Her end goal is policing. We are extremely proud of her!
Jess has trained with the Windsor regiment and may be able to answer some
questions when she gets back. She called yesterday and was all jazzed up
about flying in a helicopter and spending the night in trenches. Not
something I would want to do!
Pardon my bragging and prattling on about my only child :
Chris Webster
Mother of Private Jess Webster EK Scots
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, August 23, 2000 5:49 PM
Subject: Windsor Regiment.
> Hey all. I think I saw someone on the list say that they belong to the
> Windsor Regiment. I believe this soldier‘s rank was Cpl.
> If  you‘re out there, can you let me know, because I‘m looking at all the
> units in my area and I"m trying to decide on which one I"m going to look
> seriously into.
> Thanks.
>             -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 21:27:32 EDT*
Mac,
        First of all, thankyou very much for your willingness to help.
    I talked a couple of months ago with a Sergeant from EK. He was a little 
younger than I had expected, and he was a very nice guy. We talked about what 
the infantry does and I was very intrigued. Up until recently, I was near 
positive that I would join EK, but a buddy of mine is a newly joined member 
with the Windsors.
My rational for possibly wanting to join the Windsors, is that, I would 
already know someone in there who could help me along, and I was under the 
impression that I could gather more knowledge for the combat arms should I 
join an armoured unit. My reason for thinking that is because from what I 
understand, armoured crewman still learn basic infantry skills, but I would 
also gain some knowledge about the Armour Corps. My plan was to join the 
windsors and stick with that for a year or two so I would kno wwhat is going 
on, then remuster to EK and get infantry experience.
    I plan to be a commissioned officer one day, so I figured if I h ad 
experience in both those fields, basically it would look better on my record 
and possibly help along promotions, etc...
    Maybe my idea isn‘t so good... I‘m still not sure about it. And the other 
thing, is that I"m nervous about some of the requirements for EK. Maybe my 
fears aren‘t justified, but that‘s about where I"m at right now.
    Any help‘s appreciated. Thanks, Mac.
                        -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 21:31:51 EDT*
Well, first of all, Mr.Webster, I‘d like to be sure to congratulate your 
daughter on her achievements on behalf of the whole mailing list. Any 
knowledge she could pass on to me would be greatly appreciated. 
    Take it easy,
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 21:33:14 EDT*
sorry about that ma‘am .. I didn‘t read thouroughly enough.
I guess it‘d be more like ‘Mrs.Webster", eh?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Webster" <rebel66@xcelco.on.ca>* on *Wed, 23 Aug 2000 22:44:43 -0400*
That‘s okay : I‘ve been called worse LOL
Chris
www.canaduh.com
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, August 23, 2000 9:33 PM
Subject: Re: Windsor Regiment.
> sorry about that ma‘am .. I didn‘t read thouroughly enough.
> I guess it‘d be more like ‘Mrs.Webster", eh?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael Neil" <barra_kismul@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 24 Aug 2000 13:20:13 EDT*
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Windsor Regiment.
>Date: Wed, 23 Aug 2000 21:27:32 EDT
>
>Mac,
>         First of all, thankyou very much for your willingness to help.
>     I talked a couple of months ago with a Sergeant from EK. He was a 
>little
>younger than I had expected, and he was a very nice guy. We talked about 
>what
>the infantry does and I was very intrigued. Up until recently, I was near
>positive that I would join EK, but a buddy of mine is a newly joined 
>member
>with the Windsors.
>My rational for possibly wanting to join the Windsors, is that, I would
>already know someone in there who could help me along,
REPLY: This is understandable, but you must understand that you are bound to 
make many strong friendships while in your unit of choice, regardless of the 
regiment you choose.  Also, your basis is a little error prone.  Just 
because your friend may have some idea of what goes on in the WR‘s 
depending on how long he has been there!, it does not mean that he has any 
true knowledge to give you on other types of regiments in the combat arms 
i.e. E  K Scots  Also, beware the recruiting personnel, especially 
sergants.  They are out to get anyone they possibly can, and will try to 
paint a good image of things that you may never see.  You should try to find 
a few privates to ask questions to.  They will be better placed to give you 
direction and advice than a Sergant that I probably trained as an NCO.  
Aside from this, do you remember the Sergant‘s name?
and I was under the
>impression that I could gather more knowledge for the combat arms should I
>join an armoured unit. My reason for thinking that is because from what I
>understand, armoured crewman still learn basic infantry skills, but I would
>also gain some knowledge about the Armour Corps.
REPLY: You will not gain more knowledge of the combat arms by choosing any 
one type of unit over another, especially an armour unit.  The basic 
training, not infantry training, that Armour personnel take is the same 
entry level course it has gone by many different names, GMT, BTT, QL1, etc 
that all new Canadian Forces Personnel ARMY take including clerks, truck 
drivers, etc.  True infantry courses are typically reserved for persons with 
Infantry MOC‘s Trade/tasks, although it is not unheard of for persons in 
other units, i.e. Artillery, to take primary courses from other tasks i.e. 
Infantry.  The same can occure for Infanteers.  I myself took driver wheel, 
including mechanized light tanks courses, and others that you wouldn‘t 
asume to be typcial for Infantry Regiments.  This is not uncommon since the 
Canadian Forces is so small.  Most Soldiers have many tasks QL3s.  A 
single soldier might have more than several specialties.  I myself had 
advanced infantry, Recce, machine Gunners, driver wheel, etc.  Should you 
become an NCO, or Officer, you will learn how all the combat arms work 
together in theatres of operation Armour, Infantry, artillery, and possibly 
supply
My plan was to join the
>windsors and stick with that for a year or two so I would kno wwhat is 
>going
>on, then remuster to EK and get infantry experience.
REPLY: WARNING - changing you MOC i.e. Armour, Infantry, Artillery, etc is 
not looked on too well by either units or the CF as a whole.  I is rare for 
a crewman to become an infanteer, or vise versa.  You will likely have 
considerable trouble doing this, unless you leave quite for a while i.e. 
year of more, and then try to rejoin under a new unit.  Therefore, I would 
reccommend finding out early before joining a unit what you would prefer 
to do.  Look into it thoroughly.  Look beyond what your friend s says, 
and do some personal research with privates in each regiment.  Ask the 
recruiter to talk to some of the troops, they should be willing with a 
little advanced notice.  They may ask you to come in during a parade night, 
whereby you can talk to some of the guys privates without the recruiting 
personnel choosing the troops you can talk to.
>     I plan to be a commissioned officer one day, so I figured if I h ad
>experience in both those fields, basically it would look better on my 
>record
>and possibly help along promotions, etc...
My recommendation is that should you want to become an officer, you should 
let the recruiter know right away.  If you are a university student, you can 
if you pass the exam and review board enter the unit as a RESO officer.  
Should you become an NCM first, try to get into RESO before you reaach the 
rank of Master Corporal/Master Bombadier for they tend to frown on persons 
with such a rank or more changing their class they feel that there is 
little room for the candidate to change their lifestyle and re-learn how to 
command/train  It is a complicated and a bit confusing of a matter.  Either 
way, I would try to get in through RESO right away, if possible.
>     Maybe my idea isn‘t so good... I‘m still not sure about it. And the 
>other
>thing, is that I"m nervous about some of the requirements for EK. Maybe my
>fears aren‘t justified, but that‘s about where I"m at right now.
>     Any help‘s appreciated. Thanks, Mac.
>                         -Matt
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 24 Aug 2000 18:04:20 EDT*
Thanks
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

